# How old is too old for breeding?



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

As the title states, I was wondering how old is too old for breeding. Does it vary between genders? I'm asking because I may be getting a few more tiels,but they are on the older side. I want a male white face but I may have to breed to get him,is also why I ask.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hens stop producing eggs around 12yrs of age. Males vary, I had one breeder say his best breeding male was 19yrs old.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Hens stop producing eggs around 12yrs of age. Males vary, I had one breeder say his best breeding male was 19yrs old.


That's older then I expected.
Side question, in order to get a visual white face both parents must have the gene right?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes, either a visual whiteface to a split to whiteface, or both parents are split to whiteface, or both parents are visual whiteface ( though the last option is the least desirable pairing).


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> yes, either a visual whiteface to a split to whiteface, or both parents are split to whiteface, or both parents are visual whiteface ( though the last option is the least desirable pairing).


I'm unable to get a visual whiteface were I live. There is mostly pieds,pearl and greys. But I finally found a male split to white face, in a few towns over in the spca.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a little FYI... with a visual WF mated to a split WF, the expected percentage of WF babies is 50%. If both parents are split, the expected percentage of WF babies is 25%.


----------

